# Affect of pressurized CO2 on fish?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

If I use the timer to turn on the CO2 tank in the morning and off in the evening, there would definitely be a change in pH. Would pH level jump a lot if I did that? And would that change in pH affect the fish?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I wrote an article on what CO2 does to fish a while back.

Have a look at my post and if you have more questions let me know!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cussions/51508-ph-co2-fish-why-they-gasp.html


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Interesting article Zapins.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

mr_convitbau said:


> If I use the timer to turn on the CO2 tank in the morning and off in the evening, there would definitely be a change in pH. Would pH level jump a lot if I did that? And would that change in pH affect the fish?


I use a timer on all my tanks and the CO2 goes from normal levels to 30ppm in a few hours. pH drops by about 1 degree when the CO2 comes on and the fish are fine. It then rises back once the CO2 goes off. I have various species breeding in my tanks, including killies and Apistogramma.

Most fish are adapted to cope with varying pH, O2, temperature and CO2 levels in the wild, especially those from little streams and ponds, and have mechanisms, such as the two types of haemoglobin among other things, to deal with it. I wouldn't push it with fish that like alkaline conditions though.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you think cardinal (or neon) tetras and dwarf gouramis would be able to handle the varying pH?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, the fish you mentioned can handle pH changes.


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

In general with the levels we use for our plants co2 wont do much harm, but i have killed a lot of fish by messing up my pressurized co2. you just need to be cautious


----------

